# 1/64th'ish Chaparral 2H WIP



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm posting this here because there is a strong possibility there will be NO die-cast parts on this model. For over 10 years I've been trying to get the "Powers That Be" at HW's to make the last two Chaparrals (the 2H and 2F) that I don't have in my stable. At this point I give up ! I decided the best option was to try and whittle a form and to use one of several options to either form pie-tin or copper to shape. Or in lieu of that being successful seal and paint the form. 

I don't know if anyone has used this approach but if someone has I'd be open to any and all advice before I waste a bunch of time traveling down the wrong road.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

I remember the H and J as HO slot cars back @ '70-75ish. The J was a Tycopro with little rotating fan blades, The H had that butt ugly central wing that plugged in. Don't remember who produced the H.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

registered


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

I was around 13 or 14 when I became aware of Hall and his Chaparrals. Even then we considered him, not FORD, to be the father of the "spoiler." Until I started this project about 10 years ago I never realized how much he experimented with race car aerodynamics. I've grown to think that he never left well enough alone. About every race something changed aerodynamically on every car he raced. One other thing I found odd, but was probably just a sign of the times. Hall never, to my knowledge, transported the cars in a closed transporter. He carried them on the back of two open trailers each pulled by a Chevy pick up truck with campers on the back. One of those looked like a utility and the other looked like a sleeper. When they went to Le Mans I believe they did have a closed transporter for that race.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

I've still got a little work to do on this but it's pretty close to being done.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I ran across a reference to a 2F casting by Action Lobeco yesterday. It is 1:72 in size so maybe to small for what you already have going, but maybe can serve as a starting point. :cheers2:

https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/1554-tootsietoy/592819-action-lobeco-diecast-production-history.html


----------

